# Digitrax DZ125IN or TCS EUN651 decoders



## soul embrace (Apr 14, 2012)

i have the NCE DCC system and i'm planning on ordering one of Fox Valley Models NS Heritage painted locomotives and they use either the Digitrax DZ125IN or TCS EUN651 decoder. 

was wondering which decoder is the best one to use with a NCE system.

thanks


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Option #3
Soundtraxx 851001
I bet I can beat the other 2's price's.
PM me or email me!:thumbsup:


----------



## soul embrace (Apr 14, 2012)

PM sent

thanks


----------

